# Assembling A Maru 4x4x4...



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2010)

...makes my head explode.

Does anyone have any advice on keeping everything held together during assembly? I pretty much know what I have to do to assemble the cube, but the problem is I can't do it. After assembling the pieces between centers, I manage to the same between one of those centers and another one, but can't manage to connect things between 3 centers yet. Keeping previous ones held together is difficult while assembling another one. So basically... HELP!?

And is there a specific way is has to be assembled? This is because the centers aren't all exactly the same inside, and I'd like to not get anything wrong. <_<
*
?*


----------



## Anthony (Jun 22, 2010)

iirc, Dan said it took him an hour to reassemble his...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

So about 4 days for me then?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't tried diassembling/assembling yet but I read somewhere that Dan used tape to hold some pieces together


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 22, 2010)

If it is as annoying as an Eastsheen, and it is probably worse, I will shoot myself.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> iirc, Dan said it took him an hour to reassemble his...


2 hours*



amostay2004 said:


> I haven't tried diassembling/assembling yet but I read somewhere that Dan used tape to hold some pieces together



yes. I used tape to hold everything that I got put together in place. Used probably way too much tape, but it was worth it imo.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

*8 days for me

I guess I'll go get some tape later... >_< I bet it'll work to hold things together, but ripping it off causes things to fall apart once more.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 22, 2010)

is it really that hard? 
how'd you compare it to the YJ, Dan?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> If it is as annoying as an Eastsheen, and it is probably worse, I will shoot myself.



Eastsheen is EASY.
YJ 4x4 is EASY...Easier if you know how to assemble a V6


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> is it really that hard?
> how'd you compare it to the YJ, Dan?


doesn't even compare. YJ was crap from the beginning anyway.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > If it is as annoying as an Eastsheen, and it is probably worse, I will shoot myself.
> ...



unless you've tried it, don't say a thing. You have NO clue how bad it is.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 22, 2010)

it is a pain in the butt. took me half an hour to get one layer. my advice on the maru 4x4. DON'T take it apart. Ever


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

All of your hard work crumbles to the surface every 5 minutes and depresses you...

oh and:

<WEB> a piece falls further into the cube, and trying to get it out causes the collapse of several pieces until it's too weak to hold together and crumbles upon itself 
[18:30] <DanCohen> exactly


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 22, 2010)

lol 30 minutes for me...it's not very hard tbh

I guess I've assembled my v6 so much that this wasn't much of a problem >_>


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol 30 minutes for me...it's not very hard tbh
> 
> I guess I've assembled my v6 so much that this wasn't much of a problem >_>



Well, I'm assuming dan has too


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2010)

joey said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > lol 30 minutes for me...it's not very hard tbh
> ...



yes, I've done a v6 plenty of times, but the problem is that the midge of the maru doesn't reach to the core, so that part is the issue. Its not nearly as stable and can fall apart insanely easy.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 22, 2010)

I spray a bit of jigaloo to fuse the plastic partially, and then when it's fully assembled, I break the bonds by turning it around.

Then again, I didn't completely disassemble mine, but that's how I got the internals to stick to the center. It might help you, it might not.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

It won't help, because I don't have Jiga-A-Loo.

Time for tape. D:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > is it really that hard?
> ...



umm, i mean how hard is it to assemble.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it safe to take one piece of an edge group out so I can lube it with the bottle of milk I received with the cube?


----------



## mitch123 (Jun 22, 2010)

how do u lube the cube then without taking the pieces out ?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I took advantage of the pieces that prevent the misalignment. holding the sliders in place. other than that, I assembled 1/8 of the cube at a time to add more structure to the pieces I have yet to put in.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

You force an opening, like when you try to force the cube to cut corners, and lube the cube with through the opening.

@Feryll: You'd have to very careful as to not let one of the pieces holding the edges in fall further into the cube. You're probably better off lubing like I said above.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > is it really that hard?
> ...



I've tried Eastsheen. Took a while to figure with the manuel.
But if the Maru is THAT bad...oh dear.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Is it safe to take one piece of an edge group out so I can lube it with the bottle of milk I received with the cube?



lol


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

Is not super hard to assemble exactly... it's the fact it easily fails and that's aggravating. It's time consuming... bleh.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

...Took me long enough. <_<

BUT REJOYCE, FOR I HAVE OVERCOME.

Never intentionally disassemble a Maru 4x4x4. *EVER.* If you pop like I did, be careful. A simple pop can go wrong. D:


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ...Took me long enough. <_<
> 
> BUT REJOYCE, FOR I HAVE OVERCOME.
> 
> Never intentionally disassemble a Maru 4x4x4. *EVER.* If you pop like I did, be careful. A simple pop can go wrong. D:





Spoiler



[4:44:22 AM] W.E.B. IV: woo!
[4:44:24 AM] W.E.B. IV: Edward
[4:44:27 AM] W.E.B. IV: you're gonna be here
[4:44:30 AM] W.E.B. IV: to 'witness' this
[4:44:59 AM] Lucky★Star: ...
[4:45:27 AM] W.E.B. IV: the completion of the cube lol
[4:45:51 AM] W.E.B. IV: DONE!
[4:45:54 AM] W.E.B. IV: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
[4:45:56 AM] W.E.B. IV: THE PAIN
[4:46:02 AM] W.E.B. IV: THE SUFFERING!
[4:46:15 AM] W.E.B. IV: I HAVE COMPLETED GOD'S ALGORITHM
[4:46:20 AM] W.E.B. IV: I HAVE FOUND WALDO
[4:51:03 AM] W.E.B. IV: THE HARD TIMES ARE OVER
[4:51:08 AM] W.E.B. IV: HALLELUJAH!
[4:51:20 AM] W.E.B. IV: HALLELUJAH DAY!
[4:51:25 AM] W.E.B. IV: WE CAN MAKE THIS LAST FOREVER!
[4:51:33 AM] W.E.B. IV: IF YOU FEEL IT IN YOUR SOUL! :O
[4:51:37 AM] W.E.B. IV: WHEEEW!
[4:51:40 AM] W.E.B. IV: IAMWEB
[4:51:43 AM] W.E.B. IV: IAMPOWER
[4:51:48 AM] W.E.B. IV: IAMALMIGHTY
[4:51:54 AM] W.E.B. IV: I CAN DO ANYTHING, ANYTHING!!!!
[4:52:10 AM] W.E.B. IV: WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
[4:52:24 AM] Lucky★Star:...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 22, 2010)

i lold. and i think we found a new event


----------



## mrCage (Jun 22, 2010)

And i thought solving was hard and assembly easy?? To be honest i cant see the need to disassemble it. Neither do i see how it would pop. I tried to pop open a dedge at will but i couldn't (or didn't dare). I sprayed without disassembly ...

Per


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 22, 2010)

So I had loosened the tension slightly because I didn't like how it had felt originally, but of course this was a bad idea because it's popped a few times since and and can lock up at times where I have to stopped and re-align the pieces... I tightened and it helped somewhat.
*I guess I'll have to tighten the cube more.* Why is this happening? >____< It's popped a few times but I'll get a bad lockups once or twice every other solve right now...

At this point, after assembling the whole thing myself, I don't quite trust the mechanism as much, as if it wasn't as stable as before. The cube is still great as long as I don't mess up the alignment or pop mid-solve.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 23, 2010)

can anybody lead me to pictures of the internal structure?


----------



## FPScuber (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn, I wish that I had read this thread about the tape, took me 4 hours to assemble (I have never had or assembled a V 6, only a V 5) and I ended up breaking a chain in rage, lol. Next time, tape is going to be the first thing I grab. Any suggestions on what kind of tape wont leave any residue behind? (I guessing scotch?).


----------



## radmin (Jun 23, 2010)

i tried making tape. it didn't stick because of the lube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> can anybody lead me to pictures of the internal structure?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=395142&postcount=12

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=395034&postcount=5


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > can anybody lead me to pictures of the internal structure?
> ...



thanks. i don't see how it's that difficult to assemble though.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2010)

It's resistant to staying in place. The internal pieces fall out of place easy, and the pressure put on the core from trying snap in more pieces could cause others to fall out. When it's time to add cubies, you have to remove the tape (should you use, and yes you should  ) and be careful not to pull pieces out of place. When you finally get to start adding on cubies, you can easily push the internal pieces out of place. You have to be careful with stuff or you'll screw it all up. D:


----------



## solvinonspeed (Jul 7, 2010)

like someone previously suggested, blast it with silicone and press the internal edge pieces together and they take the shape of one piece. and after you put parts of the core in, spray em with cone. after ure done assembling it u can stick a blade between the pieces ot break them apart


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

You must have been on speed to bump this thread with nothing to say.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

solvinonspeed said:


> like someone previously suggested, blast it with silicone and press the internal edge pieces together and they take the shape of one piece. and after you put parts of the core in, spray em with cone. after ure done assembling it u can stick a blade between the pieces ot break them apart



or you could just tape the pieces together then pull the tape out once youre done


----------

